# killer pomp



## knotty buoy (Oct 8, 2012)

8 pounds 6 ounces, prize winning Pompano, Orange Beach Alabama


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

All I have to say is WOW. Great job there.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't wanna burst your bubble, but that looks more like 5lbs like this one https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...6_10152349511693044_4377404393115289791_n.jpg

This one is 8lbs
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/possible-new-state-record-pompano-caught-navarre-250937/


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Isnt the record 8 pounds 4 ounces?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

knotty buoy said:


> 8 pounds 6 ounces, prize winning Pompano, Orange Beach Alabama


You might want to hold on to that. Outdoor alabama website say state record pompano is 5.8 lbs.

You may have sliced him by now, but awesome fish. And you got a picture of it.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

knotty buoy said:


> 8 pounds 6 ounces, prize winning Pompano, Orange Beach Alabama


What mesh were you using to catch that one?


----------



## knotty buoy (Oct 8, 2012)

Daughter loaded it on the site for the ole guy.

Fish weighed in at Sams ,orange Beach at 4 lbs 6oz. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Still a nice fish


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

What a beauty!!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Great Pomp!!!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

knotty buoy said:


> Daughter loaded it on the site for the ole guy.
> 
> Fish weighed in at Sams ,orange Beach at 4 lbs 6oz. Sorry bout that.


That's more like it. It is still a nice fish.


----------

